#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Plz suggest

## arshdeepsingh

I GOT 24495 IN AIEEE 2011  AND STATE(PUNJAb) RANK 701 ...WHICH COLLEGE IS BEST FOR ME???CAN I HAVE MY HOME  NIT JALANDHAR?? IF YES; THEN IN WHICH BRANCH N WHICH EXPECTED RROUND/??/PLZ REPLY SOON





  Similar Threads: Which Is the Best Smartphone under 8000 Please suggest me? Please suggest GD/PI preparation Plz suggest something Suggest Workshops Question please suggest?

----------


## cool.taniya

> I GOT 24495 IN AIEEE 2011 AND STATE(PUNJAb) RANK 701 ...WHICH COLLEGE IS BEST FOR ME???CAN I HAVE MY HOME NIT JALANDHAR?? IF YES; THEN IN WHICH BRANCH N WHICH EXPECTED RROUND/??/PLZ REPLY SOON


you could xpect some poor branches in later rounds.
Since u r frm punjab thapar would be da bs8 for u!!
Bs8 f luck!

----------

